# hi!



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jun 27, 2006)

hi my names chris , im new to this forum , just thought id say hello


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jun 27, 2006)

Greetings Chris and welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT Chris! Enjoy your stay with us! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Franc0 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Chris, welcome aboard!

Franco


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT Chris


----------



## Gemini (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Chris!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome Chris any question just ask.
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome Chris  Enjoy the Board ~!

~Tess


----------



## Kreth (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Chris.


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello Chris and welcome to MT!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 28, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Chris. Welcome to MT. I'm diggin' the Thai on your sig!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 30, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Lisa (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Chris! :wavey:


----------



## JC2005 (Jul 1, 2006)

Welcome Chris! have fun, and happy posting!


JC2005:asian:


----------



## knifeboy (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

